# Help ,well or lines?



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Our water faucets are spitting air and at times iron is in water.

4 years ago we paid $950.00 to change foot sump pump I think it what it is.They put a metal one on said it should last lifestime.Well is not that deep,only about 80 ft.accordign to them.

Could it be aquifer down or is it something else.These water bottlers are sucking the springs dry in central florida.So far 3 have dried up forever.Our water is usually clear blue in tub.

There was a little sand in the filter beside the well on pipe that runs to house about a teaspoon full,not much.

Iron came out in a burst the nwent away after a few gallons,now water is clear but still spitting like air in lines.:gaah:


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Sounds like a low water table to me. Air gets into the line from the suction end which is the pump. If it were the lines then you would have water leaking out and not air getting in.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

cnsper said:


> Sounds like a low water table to me. Air gets into the line from the suction end which is the pump. If it were the lines then you would have water leaking out and not air getting in.


 The EPA needs to be imprisoned,imo.They give permits to foreign co.s like Swedens Nestles and our Coca Cola to take our water.

This is the largest natural concentration of springs on earth and these dictators are destroying it.I hear they are also in the process of capping all wells in this nation.So we will have to pay them for water.

Nothing:surrender: we can do about it.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Guess if it keeps up We'll both be rusty redheads.Red hair is fine,but not from iron.Last tiem I got iron red hair it had to grow out!


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

cnsper said:


> Sounds like a low water table to me. Air gets into the line from the suction end which is the pump.


Could also be the lower water table is slowing down the recovery rate of the well. If you can, stop using the water for 24 hours( should be easy, you're a prepper right? ) and see if you get steady water tomorrow.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

UncleJoe said:


> Could also be the lower water table is slowing down the recovery rate of the well. If you can, stop using the water for 24 hours( should be easy, you're a prepper right? ) and see if you get steady water tomorrow.


Will do.Tomorrow maybe we can get out of here for awhile.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

if you are getting red iron water(instead of clear iron) it is because of the air in the line. Many iron filters work by injecting air into the water which changes the clear water iron into rust which can then be filtered out with a standard water filter.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Low water table.

Hole in well casing (if pump is NOT a submersible).

Pump is losing prime (if pump is NOT a submersible).

Air logged expansion tank (well runs unusually long)


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

hiwall said:


> if you are getting red iron water(instead of clear iron) it is because of the air in the line. Many iron filters work by injecting air into the water which changes the clear water iron into rust which can then be filtered out with a standard water filter.


 It could be that water filter,its been on there fro 14 yr.s now,but it looks fine,that can be decieving though.We use the clothe filters rather thean the charcoal or others.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

TheLazyL said:


> Low water table.
> 
> Hole in well casing (if pump is NOT a submersible).
> 
> ...


 Its submergerd.No more rust for over a week now,just that one time rust came out when it first started spitting but it was lots of it for just a few minutes.Now it just seems to have air every now and then.


----------

